# Question about Sapphire Radeon hd6770 Flex



## Fandora (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,

I am a trader working from my home. Currently I am running a dual monitor setup! but as I get into the business seriously I need some more monitors to be more productive and save time switching between charts! so I am trying to get a six monitor setup now (six monitors are same)!

I heard about the *Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 Flex Graphics Car*d which will support 3 monitors out of the box (that's what they say on their website!). 

Link :Sapphire Technology Web Site

Now can I buy 2 of these cards and add them to my machine? will that give me six outputs to run six displays?

If not so are there any other graphic cards that can do this! 

and my budget is around 20,000 for graphic cards! My processor is going to be intel core i5!

I provided needed info. I expect some one to give me some clarity on this issue because I couldn't decide anything in this regard for a long time!

thanks


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2012)

yes, it is possible. But Crossfire should be DISABLED for 6 monitors. If you enable Crossfire, the outputs on the secondary card will get disabled.

One additional information.

In AMD cards, you get only two displays from no matter how many HDMI/DVI ports you have. The third display HAS to be from Displayport. This is true for every AMD graphic card.

example, I have HD 6950. It has two DVI, one HDMI and two Mini Displayport - total five. Out of DVI and HDMI ports (total three), only two will work at a time. For third and fourth monitor, I will have to use the Displayport.

*But for Sapphire HD 5770 Flex, you can get 3 displays out of the three HDMI/DVI ports it has. If you plug in a Displayport monitor, you get 4 displays off one card.*


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2012)

Forget about Sapphire, for 6 monitors, you will need one of these cards: 
Eyefinity 6 edition card from club3d: Radeon HD 6870 Eyefinity 6 Edition - Graphic solutions GeForce & Radeon
or
this one from visiontek: Newegg.com - VisionTek 900373 Radeon HD 6870 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

If you are in India, you need to export them here.
And, you may add another normal 6870 with any of them to enable crossfire.


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2012)

^^ yup, the special edition HD 6870 with 6 display ports is THE better choice.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2012)

Its his *only* choice lol if he wants corssfire. Otherwise no corssfire for OP


----------



## Fandora (Jan 30, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Forget about Sapphire, for 6 monitors, you will need one of these cards:
> Eyefinity 6 edition card from club3d: Radeon HD 6870 Eyefinity 6 Edition - Graphic solutions GeForce & Radeon
> or
> this one from visiontek: Newegg.com - VisionTek 900373 Radeon HD 6870 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
> ...



Hi d6bmg;

Thanks for the kind reply! I have checked both products you mentioned and they are so cool! But there is a disadvantage with the cards concerning my situation. 

Both cards have only Displayport outputs which means either I have to buy an expensive Displayport monitor (Dell p2210) which costs around rs. 14000/- or else have to buy 6 active display adapters (a converter sort of thing i think!) which will cost around 3000 per unit totaling around rs. 20000/- and the VisionTek card is priced at around rs.29000/- at ebay. 

That would be a disadvantage for me because I can spend only between 20 - 25k.


----------



## Skud (Jan 30, 2012)

Stick with your plan. If possible look for 6450 Flex. You need the card for your business purposes and multi-monitor support, not anything else. Flex cards will support 3 monitors over DVI/HDMI and as long as you are not using CF, you can plug in 2 cards and get all the outputs necessary.

BTW, which OS are you using?


----------



## Fandora (Jan 30, 2012)

ico said:


> yes, it is possible. But Crossfire should be DISABLED for 6 monitors. If you enable Crossfire, the outputs on the secondary card will get disabled.
> 
> One additional information.
> 
> ...



thanks for the reply! that sounds very encouraging! so If I get 2 flex edition cards they will feed six monitors right! that is the whole point I wanted to know because displayport cards need an additional converter thing which will are not cheap at all and I want to escape that route! 

So should I be buying these cards?

thanks,


----------



## Fandora (Jan 30, 2012)

Skud said:


> Stick with your plan. If possible look for 6450 Flex. You need the card for your business purposes and multi-monitor support, not anything else. Flex cards will support 3 monitors over DVI/HDMI and as long as you are not using CF, you can plug in 2 cards and get all the outputs necessary.
> 
> BTW, which OS are you using?



Hi Skud, thanks for the reply! I am really getting excited about it! I am going to use my machine only for trading and nothing else! I just want to distribute my trading charts to different monitors! BTW I am going to use windos7 (64 BIT)
because I am going to have 8 gb ram on my machine! (BTW my machine is not built yet! everything is depended on graphic cards now!)


----------

